# How difficult is finding a dating partner from a similar western cultural background?



## riveronthehill (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm Asian-American and I moved to Singapore a while ago. I recently broke up with my boyfriend. I prefer dating someone from a similar western background as me due to the lack of cultural differences. <Snip>

Also, how difficult is finding a dating partner from a similar western cultural background in Singapore? I guess birds of the same feather flock together, but only a minority of people in Singapore are from a western background.


----------



## Catbag (Aug 23, 2016)

riveronthehill said:


> I'm Asian-American and I moved to Singapore a while ago. I recently broke up with my boyfriend. I prefer dating someone from a similar western background as me due to the lack of cultural differences. <Snip>
> 
> Also, how difficult is finding a dating partner from a similar western cultural background in Singapore? I guess birds of the same feather flock together, but only a minority of people in Singapore are from a western background.


When you say similar background do you just mean another westerner, or someone with a similar heritage? The city is full of westerners so I imagine your only major roadblock will be if you're looking for someone very specific.


----------



## petejoest (Sep 4, 2016)

Catbag said:


> When you say similar background do you just mean another westerner, or someone with a similar heritage? The city is full of westerners so I imagine your only major roadblock will be if you're looking for someone very specific.


Indeed, especially with a US/Asian background it should be easy for you to meet partners with a similar background in Singapore. Try some of the many cafes in the CBD during lunch hours, join meetups or classes which interest you, join some of the popular dating apps such as tinder.


----------



## riveronthehill (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for your answer! I don't have any preferences when it comes to heritage, race, or whatever. In fact, I'm not looking for anything specific.


----------



## riveronthehill (Aug 28, 2016)

petejoest said:


> Indeed, especially with a US/Asian background it should be easy for you to meet partners with a similar background in Singapore. Try some of the many cafes in the CBD during lunch hours, join meetups or classes which interest you, join some of the popular dating apps such as tinder.


Thanks for your response! Meetups seem cool but I think Tinder has too much people looking for hookups and I am not into that.


----------



## expatAbroad123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Get involved. There are tons of American groups you can join on FB that have scheduled meet ups depending on your interest. Did you go to a large University? Chances are they have an alumni network here.


----------

